# morning problems



## shawnhulette (May 7, 2002)

Hey guys I am 21 yo college student. Just wondering if any of you also have morning problems. I can be just fine but if I ever have to get up early for a meeting or something my IBS kicks up something terrible. If you do have it, how do you cope? I try not eating the night before if I know i have to get up early and still no luck! AHH this sucks, because I have to take some early classes next semester and I am so nervous! ??? HELP ???


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh yes, its very common among IBS people all over the world. I used to have my problems in the morning but now its in the late afternoon instead. Try not to worry so much about having problems in the mornings, or take an immodium and you'll be fine. The more you worry the worse it will be.Have you thought of trying hypnotherapy for it? That is what i did and its done me the world of good. Check out the CBT and Hypno Forum here and read success stories. Its helped so many people.Sorry, if i seem like im pushing it on you. I don't mean to. I only just finished it myself.Spliff


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I'm 20 and in college also. Yep mornings are my worst. I try to take later classes and get up about 2-3 hours before.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

hey, i'm 21 and in my 4th/5th year of university. i suffered the morning yuckiness for as long as i can remember until in the spring about a year ago when i started seeing a new allergist. he found a strong allergy that i hadn't been aware of. it turned out i had a really strong yeast allergy, and i had to stop eating anything with yeast, or anything fermented (vinegar, cocoa, alcohol, soy sauce). i know it sounds challenging (and it is), and drastic to cut out all those foods. but you would not believe what a difference it's made for me. i was ready to drop out of school cause i felt so horrible every morning, but it turned out it was just cause i had toast for breakfast every day. just thought i'd share this incase you think that might be it, you can get tested for the allergy.good luck,midge.


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

That is so tough. I'm in the last year of classes for grad school and I was SO worried this semester... I had to be in the clinic to do assessments at 9 a.m.! I was so scared. Because you can't really leave during an assessment or therapy session because you're not supposed to leave the client alone, esp. if they're a child! However, for HUGE emergencies, there is a single-person bathroom (nicely decorated... even has a little table and chair!) down the hall, not very far away at all (about a three-second run, haha). You don't know how many times I had to go in there and force myself to go so I wouldn't get the urge during a session. That's a lot of pressure.But now, starting next semester, I'm going to be onsite all day long at a placement, and you have to see people about every 15 min., sometimes without breaks or lunch. Does that allow for IBS? NO! And I can't mention anything about needing possible bathroom time, or needing a break to eat because I have hypoglycemia, because I won't get a placement. (This isn't surmising, this is what we were told by the clinic coordinators.)(SIGH) The "morning rush", as I have called it, always sets me up for a nerve-wracking day.Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh dear Lilymaid, that sounds awful! Im like that myself at thwe moment. No time to eat, shyt or anything. LOL.


----------



## ping898 (May 12, 2002)

Hey...I'm a 21yr old college student too with the wonderful predicament of IBS as well. Been there done that with the 8:30 classes. What I did is a few things.Got up extra early and be careful about what I eat the day before. personally don't think not eating is good, think it is better to just limit it and be careful to only eat foods you know won't set you off.Get to know someone in the class real well so that if you miss classes you got someone to get notes from.Make use of office hours....I know a lot of profs, say they will have them and don't....that's when I camp outside their offices till they arrive or find another prof who can help you that is around if you miss classes. Or if all else fails I start harassing the deans...trust me doesn't hurt to be well known on campus.Plus if you know the classes u taking, try to find someone now with the notes who took it this semster and copy them so you are already a step ahead and if you miss won't be too difficultAnd sit towards the door in class so if you leave and come back more than once it isn't real obvious.







i do all this without ever bothering to tell everybody why I need too, so far have only needed to drop one 8:30 and got a nice gpa so it hasn't hurt me too much either.May not work for u...everyone's different...hope it might help.


----------

